# Red Cell Dosage for Sheep?



## carolinagirl (Sep 7, 2011)

One of my sheep apparently has barber pole worms.  I treated them all with Cydactin for the worms, but one has really pale eye lids so I think she needs some Red Cell.  I can't find the dosage though.  I did see that 3cc is good for goats, but will the copper in Red Cell hurt her?  Any suggestions on the daily dosage and the duration of the treatment?  she is acting fine.  She grazes with the others and does not act sick at all.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 7, 2011)

I just checked the label on my bottle of red cell I keep for my goats.  It says: DO NOT GIVE TO COPPER SENSITIVE ANIMALS LIKE SHEEP.

So there's your answer about the Red Cell.

I don't know if there's a similar product for sheep that contains no copper.  Let's hope someone will post.

DonnaBelle


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I know the bottle says that, but I also keep seeing posts where people say to give it to anemic sheep.  I just don't know at what dosage or duration.  Hopefully someone knows.....this poor sheep is really pale.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 7, 2011)

I've never used Red Cell with sheep, but if the label advises against it I definitely wouldn't.   I'd give molasses or something like Nutri-Drench instead.


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 7, 2011)

ok....I'll take it back to Tractor Supply and not give it to her.  I could have sworn I read it on here somewhere that it was OK to give it to a sheep on occasion.  How long will it take for the bottle jaw to disappear?  She was dewormed yesterday and the bottle jaw is no better today.  She is acting fine though.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Sometimes you will need to repeat dosages. Read on the label for exact instructions.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 27, 2011)

My wife and I use a mixture of crushed garlic, molasses, apple cider vinegar, vitamin b complex (liquid) and a probiotic solution to drench our sheep to kill barber pole worms and other parasites in our sheep.

We drench them (orally) every 25 to 30 days.

There is a commercially available garlic concentrate on the market called "Garlic Barrier".  A bit pricey but it will last a couple of years if refridgerated.  Do not but the small quantity since it is mostly water.  The gallon jug is 100% garlic juice.

Molasses provides a little iron and enough sugar to give your animals a boost of energy which they seem to assimilate quickly.  The b complex assists with overal general health and the liquid probiotics assist with digesting the mixture you drench with.  Do not over dose your animals.

The Barber Pole worm will kill your animals.  Always check the eyelids, gums and other lighter colored parts of your animals.  Anemia is your best clue that your animals need drenching, once your animals get the swollen jaws you will have to resort to more insidious chemicals like Cydectin.  Expensive stuff but in an emergency situation well worth not losing your sheep.

I strongly recommend drenching on a regular basis to maintain a strong and healthy herd.

Will provide the recipe for this drench if anyone wants it.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 27, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> One of my sheep apparently has barber pole worms.  I treated them all with Cydactin for the worms, but one has really pale eye lids so I think she needs some Red Cell.  I can't find the dosage though.  I did see that 3cc is good for goats, but will the copper in Red Cell hurt her?  Any suggestions on the daily dosage and the duration of the treatment?  she is acting fine.  She grazes with the others and does not act sick at all.   Thanks in advance.


Molasses is a good substitute for red cell.  Copper is poisonous to sheep.  Dilute the molasses with water before drencing.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Rvrfshr said:
			
		

> My wife and I use a mixture of crushed garlic, molasses, apple cider vinegar, vitamin b complex (liquid) and a probiotic solution to drench our sheep to kill barber pole worms and other parasites in our sheep.
> 
> We drench them (orally) every 25 to 30 days.
> 
> ...


I would very much like the recipe.  I really don't like using chemicals on my sheep and would love to get a natural remedy.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 27, 2011)

Dosing instructions, per animal:

60 cc each animal over 60 lbs  

30 cc each animal under 60 lbs 


Ingredients: complete mixture to dose approximately 20 sheep (of varying weight)

1 cup of garlic barrier  
(if you do not have Garlic Barrier use *crushed* garlic which is sometimes available at discount food stores at a lesser price and it won't clog your drench gun- Garlic Barrier from the gallon jug is better).  If you use crushed garlic use 1 1/2 cups.  Commercial chopped garlic will clog your drench gun if not run through a blender before mixing with other ingredients

1 cup of apple cider vinegar

1 cup of black strap molasses (cane or sorghum molasses may work, but does not contain much iron, do not add commercial iron unless you are expert at dosing small animals)

liquid or capsule pro biotic (1/2 human dose for each animal being dosed, follow directions on package label for human dosing) Empty capsule contents in with other ingredients (discard capsule casing after emptying)

Liquid B-complex  (1 human dose for each animal being dosed, follow directions on package label for human dosing)

We have found that our animals do not go off their feed after dosing and are much friskier the following day.

Some people use only the Garlic Barrier to accomplish worming, but our approach (recipe)  to treating our sheep is designed to be a little more comprehensive, especially during breeding and lambing season.

If your sheep get bottle jaw,  use Cydectin* then follow up w this recipe a few days later (omitting the Garlic Barrier).  Vinegar is a natural disinfectant that also has a positive dosing effect on worms.

*There are wormers on the market that will cause spontaneous abortion and should be avoided.  Valbasin is one of them.
Many shepherds will use a different worming chemical each time they worm due to worms becoming resistant to these commercial chemicals after repeated dosings.  

When administering this recipe, do not lift the sheeps head up to high.  Aspiration may occur with any oral dosing.  If it does, allow your animal a few minutes to clear their throats and then continue with the dosing.  Individual sheep take to dosing easily, some resist.  Remaining calm and firm while dosing assists with completing your maintenance worming and care.

One of many benefits to this recipe is that the parasites cannot become resistant to it, it repels flies, it rejuvenates your sheep quickly, and is basically an organic treatment.

Our sheep are grown for consumption and sale and the pleasure of nurturing God's gentle creatures.  They are dorper/khatadan cross breeds.

*Use this recipe at your own risk.*  I am not a vet and do not consider myself expert at worming sheep.  This recipe is only a regimen that we use.  I accept no liability for anyone's voluntary use of this formula.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 27, 2011)

Rvrfshr said:
			
		

> Dosing instructions, per animal:
> 
> 60 cc each animal over 60 lbs
> 
> ...


Do you think this recipe would be alright for goats?


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for that recipe!


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 27, 2011)

Stacykins;

I do not know if this would be beneficial to goats.

Goats utilize and need copper more than sheep, but I would defer to the expertise of an experienced goatherd since goat parasites are more difficult to control than Dorper/Khatadan crossbreed parasites which have an inherent resistance to parasites if they are not dosed with commercial parasite poisons.

You may wish to pose this question on the goat forum.



_I am not a vet and do not consider myself expert at worming sheep.  This recipe is only a regimen that we use.  I accept no liability for anyone's voluntary use of this formula or reliance on my opinions._


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 27, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for that recipe!


You are welcome.  

A suggestion for you is to verify my opinions by comparing them with others who care for these animals.  We're all in this together and each of us can help each other by educating ourselves.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Feb 9, 2013)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Do you think this recipe would be alright for goats?


Goats require copper.  Add the Red Cell to this mixture, it contains copper.

Copper will kill sheep.  It has a cumulative effect and will build up in the liver of your sheep until it is toxic enough to kill them.


----------



## Caribbean Farmer (Jun 30, 2014)

There is a similar product to Red Cell called Red-Glo, also for equine care, from the same company. I am pretty sure Red-Glo does not have the copper in it.


----------



## Caribbean Farmer (Jun 30, 2014)

Rvrfshr said:


> liquid or capsule pro biotic (1/2 human dose for each animal being dosed, follow directions on package label for human dosing) Empty capsule contents in with other ingredients (discard capsule casing after emptying)
> 
> Liquid B-complex  (1 human dose for each animal being dosed, follow directions on package label for human dosing)



Can you give a source for these items? What brand name or type do you like for the probiotics and the B-complex?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 1, 2014)

Bottlejaw usually resolves in a few days and is a non-specific sign of anaemia. 

I like the sound of the 'garlic drench'....but hubby hates garlic....hee,her....so instead of methane,they'll burp garlic fumes???


----------



## kliles1299 (Sep 22, 2016)

I have Icelandic sheep, which are not sensitive to copper. I have a ewe that's very skinny and anemic. (She's been wormed recently.) Has a  very healthy appetite. I was thinking of trying some red cell. Any thoights/comments?


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 26, 2016)

kliles1299 said:


> I have Icelandic sheep, which are not sensitive to copper. I have a ewe that's very skinny and anemic. (She's been wormed recently.) Has a  very healthy appetite. I was thinking of trying some red cell. Any thoights/comments?


Icelandics may not have as much of a problem with copper as many other breeds, but I wouldn't give Red Cell.  (If you do, get small bottle - it has a taste my pony didn't like, and my sheep are even pickier...).

I've been through parasite problems with my Icelandics.  They need extra food and extra protein to build back up, so I've added things like alfalfa or small amounts of sunflower seeds, feeding a lamb or sheep separately if necessary.  It's good that your ewe has a healthy appetite.

Even though she's been dewormed recently, it may not have been as effective as it needs to be.  Last year, with a lamb, I went through three different dewormer classes before one worked.  I would have a fecal count done if it's been at least a week since the deworming.  If she needs dewormed again, use a different class of drug, and get a good weight on her (calculated if you don't have a scale) so you can get the dosage as correct as possible.

To figure weight without a scale:
Measure (in inches) the sheep's girth just behind the front legs.
Measure the sheep's length, from point of shoulder to point of rump.
Multiply: girth X girth X length, then divide by 300.
(This is from Storey's Guild to Raising Sheep, the book has a picture, too)

Good luck with your ewe!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's a good article on deworming and current info to increase the success of your parasite program:

http://www.wormx.info/testknowledge

It's from the American Consortium of Small Ruminant Parasite Control - lots of good info on their site.  Here's the index to their 'Timely Topics', which they add to regularly - many good articles, easy to read and understand, and very informative.

http://www.wormx.info/timelytopics


----------

